# Delta 10" Compound Miter Saw Model Number



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Delta 10" Compound Miter Saw that needs some parts. It's over ten years old, and I can't seem to find the model number on the saw itself.

All it says on the saw is "Delta 10 Inch Compound Miter Saw" and some operating instructions. I looked all over even underneath and could not locate a model number.

When I looked at the following link:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-miter-saw-parts-c-3275_3503.html

All of them look similar to what I have.

Anyone knows where I can find the model number? Do I need to take the motor housing off to see it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What parts are you looking for?


----------

